# Wire Ferrules - Do you use them?



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Who uses Wire Ferrules? If so, is there any advice, pointers etc..?


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gump_Runner said:


> Who uses Wire Ferrules? If so, is there any advice, pointers etc..?




https://youtu.be/EH2qh4J8sps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

lilsullivan04 said:


> https://youtu.be/EH2qh4J8sps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great video. Thanks for the link.


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

I use them. Best thing ever.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I just started using them on my latest build. I ordered a set of crimpers from Amazon. I also got a bag full (100 pc) of ferules for 16 ga. wire. I absolutely love them and will always use them from now on. You don't have to apply very much pressure on set screws. There is no worry about stray strands of wire sneaking over to the next wire and causing a short. It also is easy to remove from the amp or processor without damaging the wire. It makes the wiring job look much neater also. I also order some ferules for 4 ga. wire, but I don't know how to crimp it. If anybody knows how to crimp the ferule onto the 4 ga. wire please let me know. I will buy a tool if it is available.


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

Stycker said:


> I just started using them on my latest build. I ordered a set of crimpers from Amazon. I also got a bag full (100 pc) of ferules for 16 ga. wire. I absolutely love them and will always use them from now on. You don't have to apply very much pressure on set screws. There is no worry about stray strands of wire sneaking over to the next wire and causing a short. It also is easy to remove from the amp or processor without damaging the wire. It makes the wiring job look much neater also. I also order some ferules for 4 ga. wire, but I don't know how to crimp it. If anybody knows how to crimp the ferule onto the 4 ga. wire please let me know. I will buy a tool if it is available.


There is one available, but I don't crimp them. I just put them on and heat shrink over them. The set screw will crimp them on for you. Try pulling one out of a connector once you have tightened the set screw without doing a crimp. They don't come out.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, If you use heat shrink it also provides a pretty good moisture seal on marine products.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Stycker said:


> I just started using them on my latest build. I ordered a set of crimpers from Amazon. I also got a bag full (100 pc) of ferules for 16 ga. wire. I absolutely love them and will always use them from now on. You don't have to apply very much pressure on set screws. There is no worry about stray strands of wire sneaking over to the next wire and causing a short. It also is easy to remove from the amp or processor without damaging the wire. It makes the wiring job look much neater also. I also order some ferules for 4 ga. wire, but I don't know how to crimp it. If anybody knows how to crimp the ferule onto the 4 ga. wire please let me know. I will buy a tool if it is available.


The guy in the video does not crimp them with a tool but uses the set screw to do that. If you do want a great crimp tool I will provide a link to the best deal I have found. This crimping tool does everything from battery terminals to the smaller stuff. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/16-Ton-11-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I use them and have a whole case of them in different sizes.If you want to try some out in small quantities I'll sell you some ala carte.

Edit.....You can actually get free samples from Ferrulesdirect right at the home page.They ship them out quickly too.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

thank you for the info on that tool. I just watched the video and I'll try using the set screw to crimp it. Great information, and this is why I love this forum.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

moparnut said:


> There is one available, but I don't crimp them. I just put them on and heat shrink over them. The set screw will crimp them on for you. Try pulling one out of a connector once you have tightened the set screw without doing a crimp. They don't come out.


This. I did/do exactly the same thing.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

I love them!

I just got a crimper for the small gauge, but use the set screw for 4 gauge and 1/0 gauge. Car Audio Fabrication just released a video on them today as well.


----------



## ballz50401 (Apr 14, 2018)

Funny... I just watched CAF's newest uploaded video last night about wire ferrules. I'm going to start using them with my installs. Not sure why I've never used them in the past.

https://youtu.be/sMFFzpzKhFg


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

ballz50401 said:


> Funny... I just watched CAF's newest uploaded video last night about wire ferrules. I'm going to start using them with my installs. Not sure why I've never used them in the past.
> 
> https://youtu.be/sMFFzpzKhFg


It's funny because last week I was looking at ferrule crimpers and added one to my Amazon cart but didn't buy it yet. Then that video came out and I was like, "it's a sign". :surprised:


----------



## ballz50401 (Apr 14, 2018)

GreatLaBroski said:


> It's funny because last week I was looking at ferrule crimpers and added one to my Amazon cart but didn't buy it yet. Then that video came out and I was like, "it's a sign". :surprised:


Much easier than tinning the tip and a better connection in my opinion.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

ballz50401 said:


> Funny... I just watched CAF's newest uploaded video last night about wire ferrules. I'm going to start using them with my installs. Not sure why I've never used them in the past.
> 
> https://youtu.be/sMFFzpzKhFg


CAF is the most shameless brand whore on youtube.


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

Gump_Runner said:


> CAF is the most shameless brand whore on youtube.


Mark does advertise a lot, however I cannot argue with the fact that his installs are top notch and the methods to get them there are well executed. One of the few channels that I am subscribed to.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have to agree that the Audiocontrol sponsor moments in his videos can get awkward, but I think his channel is one of the best sources of car audio information on YouTube, along with 5StarCarStereo. Personally learned a lot from CAF videos. Time to pick up some ferrules.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Gump_Runner said:


> CAF is the most shameless brand whore on youtube.


Wow. That escalated quickly. 

I've watched about a dozen of his videos over the years and his sense of humor (which he has toned down) is different than mine so I never cared for that part but he does quality work and his advice is solid. I don't recall any specific instance where I thought he was wrong on something, but I'm no expert.

I think in the big picture he is helping grow the car audio industry. If someone is doing that and not hurting it then I give some leeway.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

I use them for my groundblock but will use them on more of my stuff. They are great, easy to use, looks nice, cleans up the cables a bit and also holds the cable in place/reduces the chance of the cable "popping" out or getting crushed if you remove it and plug it back in a lot.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Use 'em and love 'em.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

Gump_Runner said:


> CAF is the most shameless brand whore on youtube.


So where are your videos that show just as much or more info has CAF?


----------



## lampinlance (Apr 15, 2018)

I'll definitely use ferrules on my upcoming install. 

I like CAF. I've learned a lot from him. In his early videos, his goal was to bring together and help the car audio community. And I think he is doing a good job at that. I loved his sense of humor in the beginning... "That's what she said!" would crack me up. I think as sponsors came, he had to make it a little more matured / professional. 5starcarstereo is good too. I wish Doug from Soundman would do some serious tutorials in addition to his entertaining videos. He's got a lot of knowledge in that head of his I'd like to see. Ok, this went way off topic... sorry.

Yes, I'm definitely using ferrules! hehe


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Nov 25, 2013)

lampinlance said:


> I'll definitely use ferrules on my upcoming install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I think they're unnecessary. They add another potential point of failure, reduce contact surface area, and take time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> I think they're unnecessary. They add another potential point of failure, reduce contact surface area, and take time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yes and no.

I use them for some applications. If they are the wrong size for power sockets etc they can be quite bad actually. They are great for small wires like remote cables and sometimes speaker connection imo. I solder mine.


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

Why not use a pin terminal instead?


----------

